# LOUISIANA GRILL DIGITAL UPGRADE



## goliath (Feb 12, 2014)

HELLO

i am going to purchase a louisiana pellet grill as that is what is available in the little hovel where i live. i was wondering if anyone has upgraded their rig with the new digital controls. has a temp probe and meat probe and has complete temp control like an oven  etc. was just wondering if it will be worth the extra $$$$$$$$. it is an after market add on, does not come on the grill itself.

thanks for any input


----------



## seenred (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi Goliath, I don't know much about Louisiana grills, but I'll give your question a 'bump'.  To be honest, I don't know how many members we have who own a Louisiana...but maybe someone will chime in.  In general, I'd say any upgrade to better digital controller would be a good thing, depending on the cost and your budget.  The more control and accuracy you have over your set temps, the easier these pits are to use.

Red


----------



## 68sting (Apr 9, 2014)

I upgraded to the digital controller and it's a great upgrade.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## goliath (Apr 10, 2014)

mine has been ordered and an upper rack.

sad thing is my buddy says the new ones now come stock with the digital electronics, cover and upper rack for the same price he was buying the other ones for 3 hears ago. but thats just technology.

excited to get it.

 did some chicken again the other day, was 55 outside and breezy and i watched a 30 degree swing with my maverick. hoping this can be better controlled.

GOLIATH


----------



## cabowabo35 (Apr 14, 2014)

Golith, i purchased my cs450 specifically for the digi control. I have to say ive been smoking for about 10 years now and ive used charcoal and gas. I have  never been more satisfied with a product then i am with this smoker.  I posted some pics of the smoker and my first cook on it n the roll call forum and this is how it went. Had the meat prepared ahead of time got busy and didn't get home until 11 pm on the day i wanted to cook. Fired it up let it come to preheat temp,adjusted to 225°,put the meat on at about midnight, inserted the meat probe and set the temp to 195°. Went to bed.woke up at 5 am to check and top off the hopper. Back to bed. Did another check at 10 am and the meat temp was at 180°. Took it off about an hour. Later when the temp reached 190°.the pork was perfect,the temp held at a steady 225 for the duration of the cook. So as i said before. I am very very pleased with this smoker and it's digital control.


----------



## john442 (Apr 14, 2014)

GOLIATH said:


> HELLO
> 
> 
> i am going to purchase a louisiana pellet grill as that is what is available in the little hovel where i live. i was wondering if anyone has upgraded their rig with the new digital controls. has a temp probe and meat probe and has complete temp control like an oven  etc. was just wondering if it will be worth the extra $$$$$$$$. it is an after market add on, does not come on the grill itself.
> ...


----------



## colleen (Apr 19, 2014)

I just use a dual remote thermometer.  It shows the BBQ temp and the meat temp so that is all I need.  I no longer have to leave the house to check on the grill and/or check the temp of the meat.  The BBQ temp on my smoker/grill stays stready as long as I don't open the  lid!


----------



## phrett (May 9, 2014)

I saw the units last Oct at our team site at the Royal.  The new controller is certainly a great improvement and one I would go for!  They will also be coming out with a direct grilling option very soon that also looked like a great thing for grilling meats and having the higher temps afforded by the slots in the drip pan.


----------



## captain codfish (Sep 7, 2017)

I'll add my two cents. Just bought one a few weeks pased run approx 8 bags of pellets though it haveing hot smoked salmon, beef, poor ribs, actually a fair few ribs, lots of chicken. In all it's Ben an ok machine. But it ,issued on aspect not doing a little better research. They advertise that the unit shou,d be able to run I th 180 which is much higher than I like but figured they would be running it on a pic so should b able to get help getting to down to some slow and low cooking range.  Being unable to get the machine to operate in advertised range I contacted Louisiana Grills Tim discuss this with them. They recom need I adjusted a few setting whil it was running which weren't  effective and and when asked what they do she advised she wasn't sure.  

My second respond was received is that they are "hot cookers" and so to exspect tempatures 25 - 30 above their operation guildlines is to be expected. And she suggested that ai simply open the doir to let the excess heat out.  Worked for about 6 min until the grill realized the change and add apped the tempatur back up to the250 range despite the fact that's ai had it at 180 but on the prob set to 130 which according to their manaual should drop I think to 160. 

I'm going to call back tomorrow after working hard not drying out a chicken back halfs we were trying to slow down so as not to dry them out.   Don't get me wrong ai think the unite we'll built but there is something that need to be looked at within the programming of the unit.  

I was sold on the unit over the grilling feature which ai have to admit it must be closely watch not to over cook your meat.  They suggested at the shop in picked up mine at to bring there girl up to 600 to use the grill part.  Did that once I've now dropped it to 400 and watch it closely over ross crisp steaks.  

I'm going to call against o see if I can slow this heat on this unit down I may move the thermocouple closer to the flame box and work off that tempature and otherwise I think I'll be replacing the included controller and replace it with a one of my open source pic my controller. 

If interested I picked up one of the 1100 units.  
Randy Ross


----------



## bregent (Sep 7, 2017)

Captain Codfish said:


> I'll add my two cents. Just bought one a few weeks pased run approx 8 bags of pellets though it haveing hot smoked salmon, beef, poor ribs, actually a fair few ribs, lots of chicken. In all it's Ben an ok machine. But it ,issued on aspect not doing a little better research. They advertise that the unit shou,d be able to run I th 180 which is much higher than I like but figured they would be running it on a pic so should b able to get help getting to down to some slow and low cooking range. Being unable to get the machine to operate in advertised range I contacted Louisiana Grills Tim discuss this with them. They recom need I adjusted a few setting whil it was running which weren't effective and and when asked what they do she advised she wasn't sure.
> 
> My second respond was received is that they are "hot cookers" and so to exspect tempatures 25 - 30 above their operation guildlines is to be expected. And she suggested that ai simply open the doir to let the excess heat out. Worked for about 6 min until the grill realized the change and add apped the tempatur back up to the250 range despite the fact that's ai had it at 180 but on the prob set to 130 which according to their manaual should drop I think to 160.
> 
> ...


Um, ok.


----------

